# Titanium hammers



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Old Grumpy said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of these have you broken yourself? I've had 2 Douglas (18 and 23 oz.) and a Dalluge Ti version and have not had any problems with any of them . You must have had some bad experiences to be so sure the design is flawed.


None, don't even own one, but I worked side by side with a guy that did for over a year.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Old Grumpy said:


> Hey Calidecks, my fancy assed titanium hammer is fancier than yours. http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/oldgrumpy2/media/Dalluge11.jpg.html


I'm not going to take that chit, this is war!


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm not going to take that chit, this is war!




:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mines a smooth face titanium, for exterior finish work.


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess mine's a "semi-smooth face" these days.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Old Grumpy said:


> I guess mine's a "semi-smooth face" these days.


That's a cool addition to that hammer, you have, with the "inverted waffle"


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a regular tenderizer face. Dalluge didn't (at the time I got it) didn't do the dimpled face on the titanium.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> The handle is a really weak design, nice hammer just don't hit stuff to hard.


You should always buy a hammer handle with the grain running parallel with the head.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> You should always buy a hammer handle with the grain running parallel with the head.
> 
> View attachment 100949


Don't they all?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

They are suppose to, but I've seen otherwise


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> No...it hits like 15 oz.



I like the titanium for framing....until I have to adjust anything.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I like the titanium for framing....until I have to adjust anything.


You use a hammer to adjust yourself?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mbryan said:


> You use a hammer to adjust yourself?


I use it to scratch my back


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I use it to scratch my back


Oh :huh:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mrs. Calidecks won't let it go, that I just took a picture of my hammer and posted it. Can you believe she spewed out "get a life".


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Mrs. Calidecks won't let it go, that I just took a picture of my hammer and posted it. Can you believe she spewed out "get a life".


Yeah you should be at work at this time.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah you should be at work at this time.:whistling


Your right, I had to go to the fire station for plan review so it was an odd day today. our plans have to sit 10 phucking days at the fire authority just to see if there is any special requirements. Got to love this state.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Mrs. Calidecks won't let it go, that I just took a picture of my hammer and posted it. Can you believe she spewed out "get a life".


You shoulda told her "YOU are my life, Honey, but my hammer......my hammer is my mistress.":whistling


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Mrs. Calidecks won't let it go, that I just took a picture of my hammer and posted it. Can you believe she spewed out "get a life".


Mrs. CO762 was the one that bought me my ti hammer, so she understands. And in my gratitude, I buy her a firearm now and then, which she understands.....and appreciates.


----------



## Bencouver (Sep 17, 2009)

i have two stilleto's. the 14 and the 16. i bought a vaughn 23 ounce for my new job. i am doing commercial formwork where we hand nail EVERYTHING! i did not want to bring my fancy hammer's on site where i would be smashing the crap out of them by hitting steel and concrete all day. also i often need more force than my 16 will give me. only real drawback so far is more weight in the pouch. i do miss my stilleto sometimes.


----------



## dj_james123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Gary H said:


> New handle for my framing axe. Found the head stuck in the beam on my 1875 farmhouse.


The old antiques last longer than the new!!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

dj_james123 said:


> The old antiques last longer than the new!!


Well if they were new, they wouldn't be antiques now, would they?! :laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

dj_james123 said:


> The old antiques last longer than the new!!


That axe has the best feel when I'm using it. I tried all the new brands of axes over the years and they all felt awkward to use. Then I find this one , put on a new handle and it swings perfect.


----------



## dj_james123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Brutus said:


> Well if they were new, they wouldn't be antiques now, would they?! :laughing:


I'm just saying things were built better back than


----------



## Bencouver (Sep 17, 2009)

i really don't understand the benefits of a framing axe. i use the claw of my hammer so much. prying nails and dragging heavy lumber around by slamming the claw into the end grain are just a couple off the top of my head. separating nailed together studs. what are some of the unique uses of the axe?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Bencouver said:


> i really don't understand the benefits of a framing axe. i use the claw of my hammer so much. prying nails and dragging heavy lumber around by slamming the claw into the end grain are just a couple off the top of my head. separating nailed together studs. what are some of the unique uses of the axe?


I know what your saying about the axe part. But this hammer is so well balanced that I almost like it better then my claw hammers .


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

I use this


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I work on a framing crew and don't know anyone who uses a titanium hammer. actually most of the guys I've worked with over the years (including myself) use 20 oz. rip hammers cause framing hammers' long handles (while sometimes handy) are such a pain in the ass to pull out of your hammer loop while crouched or kneeling or between roof rafters etc.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> I work on a framing crew and don't know anyone who uses a titanium hammer. actually most of the guys I've worked with over the years (including myself) use 20 oz. rip hammers cause framing hammers' long handles (while sometimes handy) are such a pain in the ass to pull out of your hammer loop while crouched or kneeling or between roof rafters etc.


Hammers aren't that important these days. I remember we used to nail whole homes together. We would pull out the nail gun to nail off shear and that was it. But with nail guns I don't need a big phucking boat anchor hanging on my bags all day. Titanium is worth the lighter weight, IMO.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

All 8 of my employees have stilletos.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> I work on a framing crew and don't know anyone who uses a titanium hammer. actually most of the guys I've worked with over the years (including myself) use 20 oz. rip hammers cause framing hammers' long handles (while sometimes handy) are such a pain in the ass to pull out of your hammer loop while crouched or kneeling or between roof rafters etc.


Most of the framers I've known won't spend a dime more than absolutely necessary. They'd use pencils down to nubs and saw blades down to 2 teeth, using their utility knife was pointless, you could sharpen pencils better with your keys.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> Most of the framers I've known won't spend a dime more than absolutely necessary. They'd use pencils down to nubs and saw blades down to 2 teeth, using their utility knife was pointless, you could sharpen pencils better with your keys.


exactly. cause our tools don't last no matter how much we spend. we buy everything at home Depot and save the receipts for when it breaks so we can return it for free replacements. I could never fathom spending $100+ on a hammer when it does the same thing my $12(lifetime warranty) one does


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I love my $12 hammer


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

Pro Framer,

Is that a Vaughn Ti-Tec? I so, I swing the same thing. Modified the handle a little bit to fit my hand better, but other than that have been very happy with it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I spent 220 on my tibone, I spend more then that on coffee in a month.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> exactly. cause our tools don't last no matter how much we spend. we buy everything at home Depot and save the receipts for when it breaks so we can return it for free replacements. I could never fathom spending $100+ on a hammer when it does the same thing my $12(lifetime warranty) one does


That's the mentality of a framer, funny thing was the Diablo blades I bought lasted longer than the crappy $5 blades they bought but they couldn't see past the $10 price tag.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

we buy Diablo or Avanti blades. but our tools don't last cause they just take a crazy daily beating. I have friends that do light carpentry who've been using the same measuring tape for 3 years where ours last 3 months. (same Stanley they're getting 3 years out of)


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> we buy Diablo or Avanti blades. but our tools don't last cause they just take a crazy daily beating. I have friends that do light carpentry who've been using the same measuring tape for 3 years where ours last 6 months. (same Stanley they're getting 3 years out of)


I'm primarily a remodeling contractor. Our tools get way more abuse then any framing crew, and we don't have the problems your talking of.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Either way, I have 3 titanium hammers (looking to add 1 or 2 more) and 3 titanium cats paws.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm primarily a remodeling contractor. Our tools get way more abuse then any framing crew, and we don't have the problems your talking of.


do your guns or saws ever get dropped off the roof to the ground?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> do your guns or saws ever get dropped off the roof to the ground?


Go checkout the tba thread from last weekend


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> do your guns or saws ever get dropped off the roof to the ground?



You know some clumsy framers. They sound like a liability to me.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

And I'm talking about work abuse, not stupidity. Yes people drop things, I'm guilty of it, and so is everyone else, but that's not a good assessment of how well a tool holds up. That's like me saying fords are junk because I drove it into a guardrail doing 70mph and it broke.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not saying anything is junk. I'm saying no matter how much we spend on tools they don't last cause they take a beating. and yes, people are careless and drop things.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> I'm not saying anything is junk. I'm saying no matter how much we spend on tools they don't last cause they take a beating. and yes, people are careless and drop things.


 You would do great in the festool thread. Go tell it to those guys. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've never broken a hammer, I've broken some handles. I've worn them down, so I've had to get a new one, but never broke one, from dropping or using. 
This was my leads hammer, I got him a new one last week, 13 years different


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> You would do great in the festool thread. Go tel it to those guys. :laughing:


He kind of sounds like me in the festool thread, doesn't he :laughing:


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought a hickory framer once and snapped the handle in less than a week. waiting for my current fiberglass handle to snap, but been a bit more careful with it.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

m2akita said:


> Pro Framer, Is that a Vaughn Ti-Tec? I so, I swing the same thing. Modified the handle a little bit to fit my hand better, but other than that have been very happy with it.


yes it is!! Great hammer just replaced the handle from strait to curved.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

I use Vaughn 999 as well. I don't like the titanium hammer- I like the mass of the steel in motion... Titanium feels like a toy and I can't justify spending $200 on a hammer.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BattleRidge said:


> All 8 of my employees have stilletos.


Some guy just get paid better and in brace technology:thumbsup: 



jlsconstruction said:


> I spent 220 on my tibone, I spend more then that on coffee in a month.


 I spent a ¼ that on whiskey and beer last night:laughing:



asgoodasdead said:


> do your guns or saws ever get dropped off the roof to the ground?


No I have a rafter hook on all my saws:thumbsup:

Let me ask you this:blink:do your *guys,* guns or saws ever get dropped off the roof to the ground:blink:


----------



## powderjester (Jan 13, 2014)

I've had tennis elbow for the past year so I've been in the process of switching all my tools to lighter stuff. Magnesium and titanium have their drawbacks but they've helped my arm a lot. I can afford a titanium hammer but I can't afford to take three months off to let my friggin arm heal. I suppose all the whitewater rafting and snowmobiling doesn't help much either, but I'm not quitting anything yet, so lighter tools it is.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

powderjester said:


> I've had tennis elbow for the past year so I've been in the process of switching all my tools to lighter stuff. Magnesium and titanium have their drawbacks but they've helped my arm a lot. I can afford a titanium hammer but I can't afford to take three months off to let my friggin arm heal. I suppose all the whitewater rafting and snowmobiling doesn't help much either, but I'm not quitting anything yet, so lighter tools it is.


Get the strap and do your stretches you will be amazed.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> No...it hits like 15 oz.


I agree. 

I have a Tibone in my nail bags currently. Nice hammer, light and balanced. But my 22 oz Estwing hit harder, for sure. 

But , after 200 bucks, it's staying in my bags. :thumbsup::whistling:laughing:

Only time I use a hammer other than demo is tacking sheeting , toe nailing rafters and trusses and forming. Adjusting chit, ect..... 

I like my guns. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My old man has used a 16 oz Plumb , smooth faced for everything, as long as i can remember. He can probably out frame, form or trim me all day right now even out of practice. Definitely got me on cabinets. I can weld though, he never cared to get more than passable at it. He doesn't need to though, with me around. Lol

My grandad used a wood handled framer, tape on the grip and the head. 

They call me "Mr. Fancy Hammer" when I am telling them to go take a nap. Lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I cut my teeth on a wooden handle so anything metal just doesn't feel right to me. I've said once I've said it a million times this is the best damn hammer in the history of the world right here.











It's the Dalluge titanium. But it was about 120 bucks


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I over paid by 80 bucks for the wrong hammer I guess.. lol


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I tell you, you dont want to hit concrete nails with a Ti hammer, its like welding splatter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Dalluge paid big bucks to Douglas for the rights to that mold.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I think Dalluge paid big bucks to Douglas for the rights to that mold.


Im sure Dalluge is now a subsidary of Vaughan now.


----------

